# Need shooters for Sunday (11/9/08)



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

We are going out on Sunday 11/9/08 for a 3-4 tank dive. We will be leaving from Mac's Marina at 5:30am and will return around 6:00 pm. 

Depths will range from 92ft to 150 ft. 

If you are interested in going, give me a call.

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im in


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad you are finally getting in on some of the action!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I can prob. make it if you got some room still.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll put you on the list


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

As far as I know...I think I'm in!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/4/2008)*As far as I know...I think I'm in!


This is a record for you Clay. You are planning more than 2 days out.:letsdrink Perfect time to try out your new BC.oke

Man I got to get out. But the my schedule is just not allowing it. Hope you guys get out and get some good fish.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<TABLE class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=vaT><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; WIDTH: 50%"><TABLE class="full boxB" id=fctTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowY onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Sunday</DIV>North winds 10 to 15 knots becoming southeast 5 to 10 knots in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop becoming smooth. </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; WIDTH: 50%"><H3 style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Coastal Water Temperatures</H3><TABLE class="full boxB" id=shefTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD>Place:</TD><TD>Temperature:</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC>Pensacola, FL</TD><TD class=sortC><SPAN class=nobr><SPAN class=b>*66.0*°F / <SPAN class=nobr><SPAN class=b>*18.9*°C </TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC>Apalachicola, FL</TD><TD class=sortC><SPAN class=nobr><SPAN class=b>*69.1*°F / <SPAN class=nobr><SPAN class=b>*20.6*°C </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><H3 style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">Open Sea Buoy Information</H3><TABLE class="full boxB" id=seaTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD>Place:</TD><TD>Station ID:</TD><TD>Water Temp:</TD><TD>Wave Height</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC>MOBILE SOUTH 64 nm South of Dauphin Island, AL</TD><TD class=sortC>42040</TD><TD class=sortC>76 <NOBR>°F</NOBR> / 25 <NOBR>°C</NOBR></TD><TD class=sortC>3.61 ft / 1.10 m</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4><H5>Click the Station ID for daily observations and history.</H5></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><H3 style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px">C-MAN Station Information</H3><TABLE class="full boxB" id=cmanTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD>Place:</TD><TD>Station ID:</TD><TD>Water Temp:</TD><TD>Wave Height:</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC>Dauphin Island, AL</TD><TD class=sortC>DPIA1</TD><TD class=sortC><CENTER>-</CENTER></TD><TD class=sortC><CENTER>-</CENTER></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC>Cape San Blas, FL</TD><TD class=sortC>http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/buoy/.html</TD><TD class=sortC><CENTER>-</CENTER></TD><TD class=sortC><CENTER>-</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris...you still got an open spot? Call me if you need it filled!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Im gonna kill some fishies! Good idea John...my estimator is picking up a check today...I'll meet up with ya!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Sailor612 (11/6/2008)*Chris...you still got an open spot? Call me if you need it filled!


Sorry, I dont know who you are by your screen name, so I dont know how to call.

Give me a call. I think we are full, but maybe can work something out.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Its Norberg.

I'll give you a shout though just to see!


----------

